# Testor Decal Paper



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Has anyone used the Testor decal paper? Im wanting to make some of my own decals for a project that I have on the work bench. Also what over decal paper is out there?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Tazman
Can't answer for other types but I have used the Testors decal paper and it works pretty good. I use the white so that I have a white background for roundels and such. 

I go into PAINT program and put the numbers or text down then surround it with a rectangle or circle. Save as a JPEG file, open Word, set paper size to 5 1/2" wide by 8 1/2" tall, insert the pics and resize. I insert as many different numbers and images as I can to fill the page to stretch it. 

When you print do it on plain paper first (fold a regular sheet in half and cut at the fold, same size) to test the size, fit and verify what side needs to be up to print. When you print on the decal paper have the decal sealer spray ready (the Testors on works good) and give it a light coat per the instructions. 

One thing I had to do different from the instructions: they say use 'normal' or 'regular' resolution but when I did that the ink began to curdle before I could spray it with the clear coat. I printed a second page using high rez (Canon inkjet printer) and the images came through very crisp and clear...coated, let dry for 2 hours, trim close, dip in water for 5 seconds and apply when they loosen.

Here's a pic of one I did for my Grandson for the series we race in. They are perfect for cars that see a lot of action. I added the skull on the hood, #'s on the doors and the 'your #1' on the decklid:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a few brands out there. I usually buy my decal paper on Ebay. Pappilo (sp) is touted as the best, but I've had no issues with the generic brand. I would suggest getting a couple sheets (they are available in 8 1/2 X 11) in clear and white. For decals going on a white background, the clear will be easier to get right. Save the white paper for dark projects. 

There is a little issue using white paper, though there's tricks to get around it. When you cut the decal, the white will show on the edges. You can either make the border around the decal white, you can use a sharpie or permanent marker to color the edge, or if you're savvy with photoshop you can make your base decal on white paper, and make an overlay decal with just the border on clear. You would have to make that overlay slightly bigger to cover the edge of the base decal. 

Also, be advised there are two different types of decal paper out there, and that will depend on your printer. Laser printed paper I believe is good to go straight from the printer. Ink Jet needs to dry properly, and needs to be protected. I use clear lacquer sprayed through an air brush to clear coat the decals. You want to spray a few very light mist coats first to keep the inks from running. After a few mists, a light normal coat can be applied.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a kodak ink jet printer. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## fletchlivs69 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just started trying decals on my Hot Wheels and although I've only tried it twice I haven't had any issues. Here's where I got my decal paper:
http://www.decalpaper.com/

Just followed the directions, has been pretty easy so far. I'm using an HP injet printer I bought a few wks ago.

Just my 2 cents. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Taz, I use Testors paper, both transparent and white depending on the application. I've been very happy with both and so have not found the need to try another brand. Like anything else there's a learning curve but you'll get the knack while you pick up small tips and tricks along the way.




beast1624 said:


> .....One thing I had to do different from the instructions: they say use 'normal' or 'regular' resolution but when I did that the ink began to curdle before I could spray it with the clear coat. I printed a second page using high rez (Canon inkjet printer) and the images came through very crisp and clear...coated, let dry for 2 hours, trim close, dip in water for 5 seconds and apply when they loosen....


Beast, this is very similar to my experience. The instruction seem to be quite generic and can't really take into account just how different printers can be. On my HP printer I set the paper type to Auto Select and use the highest quality print setting (highest res). I usually let it dry for around 12 hours before clear coating with 2 coats. One thing I've found is that my decals are not quite as flexible if I leave them for more than about 2 days after coating so I only ever make them when I know I'll have the time to use them soon after.

Good luck Taz,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The boys use Testor's paper...Instead of running a whole sheet through the printer and wasting a lot, try this. Test print your image on regular paper to get the size you want. If everything is to your liking, cut a piece of decal paper that will cover your image, place it on top of your image, then tape it on the top edge with Scotch tape to hold your decal paper in place, then run your test sheet back through your printer. Just make sure you don't tape where your image will be printed... While the decal is still taped to your paper, let it dry, then spray on your clear...RM


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

*Same here.*

I did that too and it worked good. :thumbsup:



Hilltop Raceway said:


> The boys use Testor's paper...Instead of running a whole sheet through the printer and wasting a lot, try this. Test print your image on regular paper to get the size you want. If everything is to your liking, cut a piece of decal paper that will cover your image, place it on top of your image, then tape it on the top edge with Scotch tape to hold your decal paper in place, then run your test sheet back through your printer. Just make sure you don't tape where your image will be printed... While the decal is still taped to your paper, let it dry, then spray on your clear...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a really good idea Randy!! Trying to feed decal paper into your printer that has a corner cut off can be next to impossible! Decal paper isn't cheap, so the less you waste, the better...


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks again guys. Looks like next Thursday Im hitting up hobbylobby and getting me a decal kit.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I got the testor decal kit Thursday. I have to say, Im a little upset with it. It came with the sealer, two sheets of paper (one clear and one white back), also a little software cd. I uploaded the cd and......... I have to buy another cd in order to make custom decals. I already spent $13 on the kit. Now I have to buy another $10 software cd to make my decals. Looks like the project I have on the bench is going to be getting decals that I won from over on nitroslots.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Look at the kit again Taz...I thought the other CD you buy, is for more advanced decals...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just buy the paper and use photoshop to design my decal sheets. You can use pretty much any paint or drawing program. I use microscale to seal the decals. Works good for me...


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

If you have the program them you will know what Im talking about. There is an icon that says add picture. I click on it and I get a box in the middle of the project that takes me to decalgear.com to buy the stander edition software.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Taz, sorry to hear your first impression wasn't great but stick with it. I've never tried the software because I just buy the paper. Unfortunately I've often found companies toss crap software in with good base products.

What are you wanting to do.... print graphics found on the internet or design your own from scratch? If looking to use images you find, micr$oft Word seems to be a popular way to do it because you can size the images on the fly. Virtually any photo/paint type program will do the same. There are a heap of free ones around (e.g. IrfanView, GIMP)

If you are looking to make your own designs you'll need something a little more advanced like Paintshop Pro or Photshop. Free software like GIMP is also quite advanced considering it's free.

Oh, and Randy's advice is the way to go to use the decal paper economically. With a little thought an amazing amount of decals can be made from a single sheet.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im wanting to do both images and make my own.


----------

